# Double Sleeping Bag or Two Singles?



## skisnowsamuel (Mar 27, 2018)

The wife and I have been browsing for a new set of sleeping bags as one of our current bags has torn.


My wife is unsure. Does anyone have any experience of double sleeping bags? Is it more comfortable for couples? Or is it more inconvenient?

Would appreciate any comments - thanks!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a double, but I don't share it. I hate being tight in a single bag.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 25, 2018)

I have 2 pairs of sleeping bags that zip together to form doubles.  I have never used any as a double, since its rather uncomfortable.


----------



## Viola (Sep 7, 2018)

double sleeping bags are really good will recommend it it really usefull


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 15, 2018)

Joseph08 said:


> I have used a double sleeping bag on camping with my friend. We found it very comfortable. Also, its easy to carry one rather than two singles. You can look up on amazon or ebay.



I agree


----------



## Lucy (Apr 11, 2020)

agreed, a double one is better! It's not too small and warm. And is good for you if you can't imagine how to sleep without hugging your sweetheart


----------



## jimk (Apr 11, 2020)

This thread seems to be started by bots and continued by conversation between bots

Fortunately I can add to this thread with this informative link regarding sleeping bags:


----------



## hiking346 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have a double, but I don't share it. I hate being tight in a single bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



Agree with that.


----------



## David Lyncher (Feb 4, 2021)

SanyokMalekula said:


> I think, two single bags will be much better, cuz u can use 2 in a raw


spammer


----------



## JeffC (Jul 18, 2022)

skisnowsamuel said:


> The wife and I have been browsing for a new set of sleeping bags as one of our current bags has torn.
> 
> 
> My wife is unsure. Does anyone have any experience of double sleeping bags? Is it more comfortable for couples? Or is it more inconvenient?
> ...


Hello, double sleeping bags are great for couples, but more heavy than sigle ones. So, if you backpack, you will have more burden in the packsack. However, by sleeping with your wife, you will feel warmer. Otherwise buy two single bags that can unite by the zippers.

https://diamondsleepingbags.com


----------

